# Gun Chest



## ddreese (Aug 16, 2012)

Here is a gun chest that I designed. I don't like to advertise to people that I have several guns in a traditional glass front gun cabinet. This chest looks like a blanket chest with a lockable panel on the false bottom. I made the chest out of 3/4" birch ply and used 1x pine ripped to 2 inches for the trim.


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

The chest looks great.....I like to keep my guns out of sight also...


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

That looks nice DD, good idea.


----------



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

That looks great. How long does it take you to get to your guns?


----------



## ddreese (Aug 16, 2012)

About 1-2 minutes It depends on how full the top part of the chest is. There are 4 locks you have to open also. I wouldn't keep any guns in the bottom you want to have easy access to for personal protection.


----------



## Reclaimed Treasures (Aug 7, 2012)

Now that my friend is an awesome alternative to the old overdone country looking gun cabinets. NICE!


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

I like the fresh idea of keeping the guns. Easy access, too.


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

nice chest. what stain did you use?


----------



## ddreese (Aug 16, 2012)

Minwax Dark Walnut (2716) with wipe on poly for the sides and a lacquer on the top

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

I too like this in terms of an option for gun storage. Functional and good looking, but completely inconspicuous. Nicely done!


----------



## zooker89 (Aug 9, 2012)

This is really cool. Looks great and has a great purpose. Nice Job!


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Cool. Very cool. The chest looks very innocent, yet very deadly inside! Sometimes, nothing is what it seems ...


----------



## Mississippi (Mar 23, 2012)

Great work, I love the design and the purpose. The top of the trunk is awesome..


----------



## ddreese (Aug 16, 2012)

Mississippi said:


> Great work, I love the design and the purpose. The top of the trunk is awesome..


I wasn't sure about the project panel for the top, but after I stained and lacquered it I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## MTL (Jan 21, 2012)

Is that a TC. 50 muzzle loader?


----------



## ddreese (Aug 16, 2012)

MTL said:


> Is that a TC. 50 muzzle loader?


Traditions Pursuit LT .50 ML

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice idea and looks good.:thumbsup:


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

That's cool to hide your guns in kind of like the bed bunker I recently seen

However I want quick access to my guns as I aim to use them if anyone tries to get into my castle

First defense are my dogs after they are done its open season

Seeing I'm in my den all the time I'm 5 ' away at all times plus I have others hidden from view near the front door l/r and shop never have enough firepower


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nicely done. I really like the look of the chest and the fact that if keeps the guns safely out of view is a nice touch. Great work


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

Talk about peace of mind when sleeping ...


----------

